# Megazorb



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

If your beat to know what to use for a suitable bedding for your mice try Megazorb from northern crop dryers supplied by Farmway.It is a biodegradable highly absorbent virgin paper pulp the dust is extracted twice which helps if you suffe from bad chests or sneezing.The pulp is dried at a very hightemperature which kills off any mould spores and absorbes any smells, it is used to bed horses and for small animals. You can buy it on ebay at £7.00 a 85ltr bag it is a great medium for your cages or tanks.


----------

